
Bill Miller's hedge fund has half its money in Bitcoin - koolba
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/18/bill-millers-hedge-fund-has-half-its-money-in-bitcoin.html
======
lawlessone
Could see how this could have been entirely accidental, it surely wasn't 50%
last year.

